# If you could make films based on as of now not obtainable for adaptations works of Tolkien what would it be and how would you make it.



## Þráinn Þórhallsson (Jun 8, 2021)

Me personally I would like to make Children of Húrin film. As far as casting I would like for Glaurung to be voiced by David Underwood becasue all tho I am afraid of posting any audio do to this forums policy regarding copyright and even adult material he has a perfekt villain voice for a greater then tho and above it all villain like Glaurung. I would like some connection to the Peter Jacksson movies based of the Tolkien fantasy universe, love them or hate them they have introduced allot of people to Lord of the Rings and the rest of Middle earth so I think it would be appropriate to at least get Howard Shore to do the music although when Túrin kills the father of all dragons I would like for the same music that playes when Frodo puts on the ring at Mount doom in Lord of the Rings to play basically since unlike Lord of the Rings which is a story were the powers of darkness as weakend and the good guys have the upper hand but near the end the evil comes close to triumph in Children of Húrin the roles are reversed(yes, Túrin kills Glaurung but Glaurung still get the last laugh so to speak) . However given that the story takes place first age I would like the concept art to be made by Stephen Hickman as opposed to Alan Lee and John Howe. Nothing against the latter but I would like the art direction to really show a different time period then the ones in the Hobbit and the Lord of the Rings films.

Also since in this hypothetical situation the Silmarillion would not be off limits I would maybe like the creation of middle earth to be shown as well and the destruction of the two trees that gave light to middle earth before the first age in a prologue.

Also nothing against Ed Sheeran but for Children of Húrin I would like the rock band Blind to make the ending song(seriously listen to their song ''the Eldar'' and you might understand why it would be fitting for the tragedy of Túrin.)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 9, 2021)

If we're wishing for things, The Fall of Gondolin, from the rewriting of the complete story finished by Tolkien, misplaced for decades, finally discovered in a box of manuscripts left forgotten in the basement of Marquette University.

As for making it, any who don't consider themselves superior writers to Tolkien.

That leaves out PJ & Co., but there it is.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 9, 2021)

There are so many fantastic stories in the Silmarillion. Am I greedy for wanting them all?
Done properly, with writers and directors who are sympathetic to the source material, there's the potential for a whole series of movies. Six movies, perhaps, based around the wars of Beleriand?


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 9, 2021)

There is something I would bet some serious money on. 🤨
We have several handfuls of people here that have been reading the two M-e books JRRT published in his lifetime, TH and LoTR, for decades.
Same for the gigantic appendices named The Sil, UT, HoMe, CoH, B&L, FoG ...
literature about JRRT's works by Shippey, Flieger, Hammond & Scull, Curry, Pearce, Anderson, Garth, Rateliff ...

So each of us retreats to a cubby-hole to write their own personal scripts, either correcting PJ's many faults in the existing films, or suggesting way to film ... whatever (BTW I wouldn't. I know that I have *zero* talent as a scriptwriter, no matter *how* low you set the bar).

When the various scripts are compared, what is likely to happen? A monster blizzard of posts, possibly even PMs with one message:

*YOU CAN'T BE SERIOUS!!!!!*

mazzly, our forum wizard, fires off a desperate message telling us "folks, please cool it! The provider of the servers this site runs on has complained that site traffic is starting to seriously impair the cooling systems!!" 🥵


----------



## Elthir (Jun 9, 2021)

I'd make the *Túrin* tale with CGI that doesn't exist yet.

And I'd control *all of it*.

And no Beetles involved. No Zimmerman. No Boorman. No Bakshi. No Rankin-Bass. No Jackson.
No del Toro. No Ando. Just me.

Some Galadriel. And no Tengwar vowel diacritics over _Roman_ Letters. Also, no Roman letters 🐾


----------



## Miguel (Jun 9, 2021)

CGI 🤮


----------



## Elthir (Jun 9, 2021)

Well, CGI with emphasis on (a level of CGI) *"that doesn't exist yet"* 

In my head it doesn't look like CGI and yet gives me the power over every frame.

Of course I'd have to learn stuff about computers.

So far I've *almost* mastered plugging one in


----------



## Miguel (Jun 9, 2021)

Nay i say!
Classic animation is the most appropriate.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 10, 2021)

As I said in another thread, I'd totally watch this movie


----------



## Þráinn Þórhallsson (Jun 10, 2021)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> As I said in another thread, I'd totally watch this movie


Huh, the Orc that lost it's head there kinda looked like a Moblin from the video game series legend of Zelda


----------



## Aukwrist (Aug 27, 2021)

I want a film of the Akallabeth. It would include Tuor's vision of the Meneltarma, as narrated in UT. And it would end with the death of Isildur. 

Haters of The Phantom Menace would not appreciate the Council scenes. There would be several of these, and they would be very important.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Aug 27, 2021)

For some reason I've been thinking about this lately, and I think traditional animation would be my preferred medium for the Sil. Perhaps someone like Hayao Miyazaki - he's is officially retired, but he's a wonderful animator and storyteller. He seems like the sort of artist who would treat the source material sensitively.


----------



## Sir Eowyn (Aug 31, 2021)

Three come to mind right away --- and yes, I'd like to make them myself, and act in them also.

---Beren and Luthien [without elaborating personally, I'm uniquely qualified for this one]

---the adventures of the Blue Wizards off in Harad, where they "go native" like Mark Antony, perhaps even discover something stronger and more, shall we say, SEED-BASED for their pipes than Old Toby. Say John Malkovich and Geoffrey Rush, for the leads

---Galadriel in the Noldor rebellion


----------



## Ealdwyn (Aug 31, 2021)

Sir Eowyn said:


> ---the adventures of the Blue Wizards off in Harad, where they "go native" like Mark Antony, perhaps even discover something stronger and more, shall we say, SEED-BASED for their pipes than Old Toby. Say John Malkovich and Geoffrey Rush, for the leads


A Blue Wizards spin-off would be awesome! 😂


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 31, 2021)

Geoffrey Rush would do for a Gandalf remake, but if Jon Malkovich is going to be one Blue Wizard, I insist the other has to be Christopher Walken -- with or without cowbell.


----------



## Sir Eowyn (Aug 31, 2021)

I would never say no to Walken in anything! One of the titans.

I see it all a bit like the original '80s Conan the Barbarian, with the snake cults and that atmosphere. Intrigued by Tolkien's mention of "orc-cults" in the Fourth Age, with a bored aristocracy in peace-time... could really get something there.


----------

